# Sentry mode—Video review



## Ev's EV (Feb 20, 2018)

Ok. So sentry mode is pretty cool, but it fills up my USB really quickly. And then I look through all these videos of false alarms or absolutely nothing. How do people efficiently look through these videos? Or do you just bulk delete unless there is a new mark on your car? 

Do you think there will ever be an easy way to view all camera views of the sentry event on the screen in the car and delete from there?


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

Ev's EV said:


> Do you think there will ever be an easy way to view all camera views of the sentry event on the screen in the car and delete from there?


It's likely on the product roadmap somewhere. Possibly included as part of firmware V10's ability to display video on the touchscreen:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1160635501088346113


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Ev's EV said:


> Ok. So sentry mode is pretty cool, but it fills up my USB really quickly. And then I look through all these videos of false alarms or absolutely nothing. How do people efficiently look through these videos? Or do you just bulk delete unless there is a new mark on your car?
> 
> Do you think there will ever be an easy way to view all camera views of the sentry event on the screen in the car and delete from there?


There are some apps between your phone, PC, or Mac that make it easy to view the 3 cameras simultaneously and it used to excite me to look for a random person getting close to my car and having Sentry catch them. Now that the newness has work off, I just treat it like any security system, so unless I see damage to my car then I just purge all the footage when the card fills.


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

Ev's EV said:


> Ok. So sentry mode is pretty cool, but it fills up my USB really quickly. And then I look through all these videos of false alarms or absolutely nothing. How do people efficiently look through these videos? Or do you just bulk delete unless there is a new mark on your car?
> 
> Do you think there will ever be an easy way to view all camera views of the sentry event on the screen in the car and delete from there?


I used to offload all the files to my laptop to review later. Then I got SentryView with a SanDisk iXpand drive and reviewed in my car whenever I saw an alert. Now I realize it's far too sensitive so I just bulk delete.


----------



## Frully (Aug 30, 2018)

I just want sentry to make more folders

recent
manual saved (teslaCam)
auto saved (teslaCam)
Sentry threat
Sentry Alarm

...and I want a flag on each to 'overwrite oldest on full'. That's all it really needs. Sentry threat is like you say dozens if not hundreds of 5 minute episodes of nothing happening.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Frully said:


> I just want sentry to make more folders
> 
> recent
> manual saved (teslaCam)
> ...


YES!!!!

Also, somehow mark the particular FILE that contains the triggering incident (time & camera). I do like that the saved events contain files from before & after the incident, as well as all cameras, but I'd like to be able to quickly check the one file in particular that caused the event to be saved.

Frully, what is "auto saved" in this scenario? I don't think I've ever had that happen.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

garsh said:


> Frully, what is "auto saved" in this scenario? I don't think I've ever had that happen.


the last 60 minutes (aka "recent)


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

MelindaV said:


> the last 60 minutes (aka "recent)


Then, what's "recent" in his list?


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

garsh said:


> Then, what's "recent" in his list?


good point


----------



## Frully (Aug 30, 2018)

garsh said:


> YES!!!!
> 
> Also, somehow mark the particular FILE that contains the triggering incident (time & camera). I do like that the saved events contain files from before & after the incident, as well as all cameras, but I'd like to be able to quickly check the one file in particular that caused the event to be saved.
> 
> Frully, what is "auto saved" in this scenario? I don't think I've ever had that happen.


auto saved would be airbag level events.

Edit: I figure it's worth mentioning 'manual save, auto save, sentry alarm' wouldn't have a loop record by default but the others would.


----------

